# Labour ban



## elpida

Hi, i am under my husbands sponsorship. Will i get a labour ban of 6 mths if i move from private company to a government one? Thanks.


----------



## ali_sajjad86

Nop. Apart from the other salary criteria shifting from private into government or oil and gas sector doesn't impose a labor ban


----------



## elpida

Thanks a lot! Could u please clarify what u mean by 'apart from the other salary criteria'?


----------

